# Puzzling Cockatiel



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

My cockatiel who i now call "Pico" assuming of course i guessed right making him a male is puzzling me ... a lot!

he would sit most of the time with his head tucked into his wings and pretend like he's sleeping (as shown in the pictures). he would wake up, go eat then return to his stand then go to sleep (during the day)
he also does not make any sound for the duration of the time i had him.. (about 3 days now)
((his wings are clipped))

I do not have a pet vet where i am (baghdad) so i am trying my best to give him a good home.

I am able to pick him up and have him sit on my hand ... he tries to escape for the most part but if i freeze he'll be ok then he'll tuck his head in... to his wings.

pls help?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If he's been puffed like that for the past 3 days it's a sign of illness, along with that sleeping a lot is another sign. You really need to get him seen by a Vet to have him checked out.

In the mean time, keep him warm & make sure he has fresh food and water.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

yes, he is ill..please take him to a vet asap...sleeping too much is often a sign of liver or kidney disease..please take him to a vet


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

Solace. said:


> If he's been puffed like that for the past 3 days it's a sign of illness, along with that sleeping a lot is another sign. You really need to get him seen by a Vet to have him checked out.
> 
> In the mean time, keep him warm & make sure he has fresh food and water.


no he's not puffed like that .. he was only puffed the first day.

he just sleeps a whole bunch ... and is quite

there really aint no vet where i am...


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

That's really unfortunate that you don't have an Avian vet nearby, but I'm sure there has to be one somewhere, most likely he will not pass this as a simple "cold" and it could kill if he doesn't recover. Are his droppings any different than normal? Maybe miscolored, excessively watery? This is also a sure sign of illness, but if you had only just brought him home You may not know what abnormal droppings are for him. All new birds are to be checked out by a vet when you get them home...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, but sleeping *a lot *is* still *a* sign of illness*.

He may seem fine now, but in the wild if cockatiels let their guard down and show they are unwell they will become the victims of predators. Therefore it is natural for cockatiels to conceal their illness as long as possible.

Your cockatiel CAN deteriorate extremely quickly. When you detect any of the following signs of illness you should take your cockatiel to an avian vet as soon as possible..

Signs of illness to watch out for:








abnormal sleep pattern:







- continuous[/B] 
- both feet on the perch when normally one foot is tucked up







- head tucked under the wing







- head turned towards the wing with eyes only partly closed

You may want to check his poop is alright as well. Make sure his tail isn't bopping (moving back and forth)

Not sure what to do about there being no Vet around, makes it a lot harder and puts your bird in a hard situation not being able to be seen. Might want to ring around Pet Stores and ask.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

this is frustrating.
i was forewarned that the guys at the local bird market in baghdad are big liers and will take you for all you got.
when i bought this guy he told me the bird was amazingly tame and was still a baby... 
my only experience with birds is i had a nightingale before but that guy was healthy and died from an accident (ran into a ceiling fan).

all i can do is keep his food on schedule and hope for the best
(currently feeding him millet seeds and letuce which he seems to like a lot)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Is that the only food you feed him? I'm assuming not, but just wondering..
I wish you the best of luck for your bird. Make sure it never gets too cold.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Is that the only food you feed him? I'm assuming not, but just wondering..
> I wish you the best of luck for your bird. Make sure it never gets too cold.


it is the only food.

what recommendation do you have? something i can grab from the kitchen preferably like fruits / or such ?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh my... That may be a good reason he is ill. Your bird isn't getting remotely enough nutrients..
Millet is only used for a snack.. and lettuce isn't rich in all the necessary vitamins.
I would get a mineral block, cuttle bone.. maybe try cockatiel pellets which are enriched in vitamins. Here is a list of table foods:
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html

Your cockatiel's diet needs to be changed.

here is some more info:
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet2.html


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks,

I saw the list however its sort of confusing. 
What can i feed it that i can find in my kitchen?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The food types are_ italicized_. 

Sources of calcium include:
_fresh dark green, leafy vegetables, kale, cilantro, beet greens, turnip greens, bok choy, endive, chard, collard greens, parsley, mustard greens, watercress, romaine lettuce, broccoli leaves and stalks and yellow wax beans_.* Keeping a cuttlebone and mineral block in your bird's cage may supplement calcium needs. *
Protein rich foods that are nutritious for you, are also nutritious for your cockatiel. Offer: _well cooked chicken, turkey, lean meats, fish, hard boiled or scrambled eggs, cottage cheese._ *Serve your bird these foods when they are freshly cooked, not after they have been cooked, refrigerated and reheated.*
Vitamins Vegetables and Fruits: Iceberg lettuce, cucumbers and celery are mostly water and have little nutritional value (AVOID feeding these). If your bird enjoys them, serve as an occasional treat._* Bright orange and dark green vegetables have the most vitamins*_. _Offer cooked sweet potatoes or yams, raw or lightly steamed fresh asparagus, cooked beets, fresh beet greens, bok choy, broccoli (leaves, stems and florets), carrots, carrot tops, corn, chicory greens, chard, cilantro, collard greens, endive, fresh sprouts, green and yellow wax beans, kale, cooked lima beans, fresh mustard greens, peas, parsley, pumpkin, red or green sweet peppers, turnip greens, watercress, romaine lettuce, yellow squash, zucchini, dark green lettuces._ Some vegetables should be served in moderation, only once or twice a week. Spinach and parsley contain oxalic acid which binds with calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys. High levels of oxalic acid in the diet can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds. Other vegetables with lesser amounts of oxalic acid include _beet greens, carrots, collard greens, lettuce, turnips, and berries. _Serve these foods in moderation. Low levels of oxalates can result in decreased growth, poor bone mineralization and kidney stones. Some foods like broccoli contain phytate or phytic acid. Phytates have the same effects as oxalic acid, blocking the absorption of calcium, as well as blocking the absorption of zinc and iron. Phytates can be found in broccoli, legumes, nuts, carrots, potatoes, green beans, sweet potatoes and berries. Serve these vegetables in moderation as well. 
Fruits: _apples, apricots, bananas, berries, cantaloupe, cherries, honeydew melon, kiwi, mango, oranges, papaya, peaches, pears, pineapple, plums, watermelon_ may be offered although cockatiels are not big fruit eaters. Be cautious with strawberries and grapes. They spoil faster than other fruits. Mushy, discolored, bruised fruits or vegetables should never be served to birds because of possible bacterial or fungal contamination. 

Carbohydrates: _Cooked pasta, cooked rice or brown rice, cooked dried beans, baked sweet potatoes, bird bread, whole wheat toast, oatmeal and other cooked cereals, cold cereals (cheerios, shredded wheat and grape nuts), fresh corn and fresh peas_ are all good sources of carbohydrates. They are also high energy foods so should be served in moderation. Because some cold cereals contain zinc, serve as a treat a few times a week or purchase brands that do not contain zinc.


All of those foods are very common in the household.
Source: cockatielcottage.com

If you would like the recipe for bird bread, I would be more than happy to find it for you.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

cylent said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I saw the list however its sort of confusing.
> What can i feed it that i can find in my kitchen?


Odds are, you don't have all the rights foods available in your kitchen for a balanced cockatiel diet, unless you've just been fresh-food shopping.

You need to give him a proper seed mix for cockatiels at the very least. Cockatiel pellets too if you choose, and fresh foods (fruits and veggies) are a necessity.

Millet is a snack as someone else said, and lettuce is mostly water.

Also, judging by what you've said, you really should get your bird checked out by a vet. Birds usually sleep at night, and they can nap during the afternoons, but other than that they should not be excessively sleeping.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

he wont eat anything other than millet.
today at breakfast i tried to feed him scrambled eggs.
bananas, cucumbers and other stuff.
he just tastes it and doesnt attempt again....

i dont know what else to do with this bird


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you call the person you bought your Cockatiel from and ask what diet (brand of food) they were feeding your Cockatiel? may be a reason why your Cockatiel isn’t eating.

*Most *Cockatiels love to eat millet spray even when they aren’t feeling well. Millet is high in calories, which will help provide some nourishment but it ISN’T safe for them to have it every day.

Fruits and vegetables add tremendous nutritional power to your bird’s menu, and they act as challenging psychological devices to keep curious, busy beaks active and content. Unfortunately, we sometimes hear of neurotic behaviors and ingrained habits such as feather-picking activities being prompted by sheer boredom. Often times, the underlying cause to such behavior can be traced back to illness, an inadequate environment, or to malnutrition. Adding produce to the diet can have a profound effect on stimulating a bird’s playing environment, and on boosting a bird’s nutritional intake. 

Fresh food provides additional nourishment, and some produce are especially high in carotene, which is converted into vitamin A in the liver. Beta-carotene and other antioxidants are essential in guarding good health. Most seed diets are lacking in vitamins (with the exception of some of the B complex group), thus vitamin supplements and fresh produce can be critical in providing the level of vitamin A crucial to good health. Avian veterinarians frequently cite malnutrition, and especially vitamin A deficiencies, as a common culprit among their clients. The best defense then, is to provide a wide variety of fresh fruits and vegetables to gain as many nutrients as possible, while frequently offering those foods known to be high in carotene or vitamin A. 

In general, the red-orange-yellow fruits and vegetables, and some of the green leafy vegetables, are the best sources of vitamin A. Carrots (with the tops), yams, hot or chili peppers, pumpkin, most of the squash family, and sweet potato are all high in vitamin A. It is best to serve carrots, peppers and sweet potato raw, since the process of cooking destroys vitamins; however, usually yams, pumpkin, and squash are better accepted when cooked. 

Carrot greens, especially, are very tempting to Cockatiels, and I have known few birds to refuse a long bundle of freshly washed carrot tops once they become a familiar item in the diet. Owners may also grow their own shoots by placing carrot tops in a shallow dish of water, rinsing and refilling daily, then present the tops once the new shoots have grown one to two inches. Carrots are inexpensive, readily available, and one of the best vegetables to feed for vitamin A. 

Dark green, leafy, raw vegetables which cockatiels can be trained to enjoy include: dandelion (including the flower), collard greens, kale, sprouts, spinach, turnip greens, Swiss chard, mustard greens, broccoli, escarole or chicory, beet greens, and bok choy. The first five items provide the richest sources of vitamin A; however the remaining items contain moderate levels of vitamin A along with other excellent nutrients. Parsley does have the distinction of containing most of the amino acids which are the "building blocks" of proteins. Similarly, comfrey is the only land plant known to contain vitamin B12. Feeding a variety of green foods offers a number of nutrients. Another high fiber food I serve in this manner is corn on the cob, which also offers other beneficial nutrients. 

Fruits which are a rich source of vitamin A include: mangos, cantaloupe, persimmons, and to a lesser extent, apricots, nectarines, papayas, and peaches. These fruits can be cut up and presented in a variety of styles until you hit upon the shape and size your birds prefer. 

Wash all fruits and vegetables you serve thoroughly before cutting, dicing, slicing, or presenting them to your Cockatiels. Make sure to wash all traces of pesticides or other sprays away by first soaking the produce in a bowl of cold water for a few minutes, while rinsing in between. Be careful however, not to oversoak, which over time can destroy vitamins. 

Cockatiels won’t learn to eat fruit or green food if they are unavailable to them. It often takes a number of trials before your bird may even sample such items. The trick is not to give up after a few days, or a few weeks. Be creative when offering fresh produce. Some Cockatiels enjoy their greens served dripping wet in bunches, so they can waddle through them before eating, just as do their wild counterparts of Australia enjoying the  wet grasses after a rainfall. Others relish their greens when hung creatively over branches and perches so they may work at nibbling the tasty offering.

My Cockatiels get frozen veggies, I simply buy a bag of frozen veggies, take some out in the morning, put them in the microwave.. (for how long depends on what the instructions say) take them out, mash them all up and then let them cool and serve to them. 

You can also put millet on top of the veggies so that he eats the millet not knowing that the veggies are under the next layer. Then gradually stop adding more millet until he starts eating the veggies, eventually he'll not need any millet ontop of the veggies and will be able to chow it all down.

Provide fresh produce on a daily basis, until all your bird is regularly sampling these healthy items. It may take some time to train your bird to eat fresh produce, but once you do, you'll experience the bird owner's joy of watching your bird at their best.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Try eating any of the foods in front of your bird. Especially if you and your bird are bonded, he will want some right away! Have him sit on your shoulder and slowly munch away some veggies. Birds are very stubborn when it comes to what is healthy and what is not. They are like children and like the fatty stuff more than the more nutritious stuff.
Like Solace said, make it all into a game.
Hang the veggies up like a toy or have them stick out between the bars of the cage.
Try feeding cooked chicken. Some birds will take to that. My birds personally have ALWAYS refused any type of egg. After countless tries, I have never had any success. 
Keep trying as much variety as possible and NEVER give up.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

You need to keep offering it to your bird. It takes time, but he'll eventually eat it. Try offering it in a separate dish every day at around the same time, just so he gets used to seeing it. Mix some seed in too. He'll eventually explore the dish to get the seeds out, and this will lead to him eating the veggies.

Have you got bird food for him yet?


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update*

*---NEW UPDATE---*

ok so today i went out to the local market and bought a new cockatiel. i was told this new one is about a year old and is for sure a male.
at the pet shop he was very active and was making all kinda noises
so i bought him and brought him in to join my female cockatiel (apparently mine wasn't a male but a female)

well heres the funny twist.. on the way back home (walking with the cage in my hand) the new bird started to develop a sneeze and is now sneezing a whole bunch!

i decided to put him in the cage with my other female cockatiel. at first they seemed distant. i came back home about an hour later and i found them all close to each other... (see picture -- new bird is on the right)

 

the issue with the new one is he's extremely wild as in absolutely afraid of human contact... if i reach my hand in the cage my old bird will step on just fine but the new one will start to scream his lungs off and go absolutely crazy!

is it still possible i can turn things around with the new male and tame him?

pls advise!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Your first bird looks quite puffy in those photos. Here is a link with signs of a sick bird http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx It is too late now but you really really should have quarantined your new bird from your first bird. Here is a link about quarantine http://www.birdchannel.com/images/a...xclusives/2009-april/quarantine-checklist.pdf


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

If your bird is sick I don't understand why you have bought a new one.. That may be one of the last things you may have wanted to do. Now the other bird may get sick as well. You will have double the expenses at the vet easily. I just hope it is something small, but cockatiels are very VERY good at hiding illnesses and you can really only see it when it becomes extreme. You really *need *to find a vet. There has to be one somewhere although very hard to find. 
Have you changed the diet yet, like olive juice asked? Your birds won't last long at all living off of millet.
If you are unable to buy proper food in the store, try ordering some online.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No offense, but you don't seem to be taking anyone's advice into consideration.

You've got a probably ill Cockatiel, and adding another one means, you're likely to end up with two sick Cockatiels, which means like Cheryl said, you will be paying double in bills. 

You're giving them millet which is no where near enough for them, it's like your parents giving you a blocks of chocolate to live off of - you can't do this to them. I don't understand why you went and got another one when you've made things worse. I don't mean to seem harsh, but you haven't even quarantined (kept the birds in separate rooms) which is making to so much more easier for the new Cockatiel to catch onto any illness your other Cockatiel may have.

Anyways.. your best bet is to get something online for them.. do you have ANY pet shops locally? even getting them some seed, something for them to eat other then millet and lettuce. 

As for your new one, you should put him in ANOTHER cage, it'll take time and patience, but you'll be able to get him used to your hands, slowly. Just don't go and grab him, each day spend some time (about 20-30 mins) next to the cage and talk to him, try and feed him something like a treat (not millet) through the cage bars, keep doing that for awhile and then open the cage door and offer the treat from the palm of your hand(s). It's not going to work straight away, you only just got him and he's going to be scared being in a new envoriment, so you'll also need to let him get use to everything.

Oh and don't yell/scream at him, don't react if he lashes out at you and tries to bite you, reacting to a attempted bite will only show he can get his way by trying to bite you.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks for all the replies.
its not that i am not taking anyone's advise. its just very hard trying to get anything done right in this place. i am living in a country thats on the news 24/7 so its a nightmare. with that said i am convinced i am saving these birds (believe it or not). also i am new to this so i am learning.. the breeders dont give a **** nor do the pet shops. if you see the way they handle the birds your heart would stop!
they find it very funny when i say i want to tame the bird. all they want to do is cage it.

i managed to get a medicine called *Sulfamycine *which says its for "_Anti C.R.D. and Diarrhea - all infections including intestinal diseases and respiratory and diarrhea with wide spectrum antibiotic and antipyretic_"
the medicine is in pill form and it says i must drop it into their water every 24 hours. the problem is they don't want to drink their water which is in a cup type thing that comes with the cage... and yes it is accessible.

in regards to the food -- they refuse to eat anything other than the millet. i even went as far as trying to wet a piece of lettuce so the millet will attach to it but they ignore the lettuce. cucumbers, whatever they just sniff it and walk away.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Well the thing is that bird may have been better off in the shop rather than next to sick a bird. I wouldn't feed your birds medicine either because you don't know what they have and you aren't the vet. Treating something that's not there can cause more problems then you've got. If there's a pet store why is there PET FOOD? I'm not understanding that part. You have to keep trying with the food. Jasper doesn't eat new things either (which makes it hard if I buy treat that don't have seeds), but if he sits on the table with me and watches me eat, he will approach my plate and pick off what he wants, so there's no need to give up. Good luck


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't feed them millet anymore. Buy cockatiel seed mix or cockatiel pellets and put it in the cage. Don't expect them to live off human food and millet. They need a balanced and varied diet. 
You're giving them chocolate and spinach (speaking in human terms).. I'm sure if i was a kid I would always choose the chocolate over the spinach. Take note it does take a lot of time for a bird to get used to veggies, especially if they were never exposed.
It is also never recommended to use store bought medicine. I honestly don't know what you can really do in your situation. Since the pet business is apparently booming in Baghdad, a vet is bound to appear sooner or later, if one hasn't already. Without one a lot of people are going to be angry that their expensive pets are continuously dying.

It is kind that you see the birds as more than a lamp, but If you really want to save the birds get them the proper care and separate the two. Having them together will make taming the male more difficult. Also, how big is the cage?

I do give you credit for trying to get help for your birds. 
I'm sorry if I sound harsh, I'm just trying to give you as much information as possible.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

JaspersMomma & Cheryl:

again the problem is the pet stores and pet breeders dont give a ****. they say feed them millet and fruits so they dont carry anything else... 

the medicine i bought is from a store/breeder. it is meant for the problems both of them have and it is for parrots/birds in general .. its not medicine for humans. the problem now is getting them to drink the water the medicine is applied to.

i was told by a breeder to have them drink the water via a syringe. well the male is extremely wild and if i were to hold him he'd make psychotic noises!
the female is very tame however her problem is she is very quite. 

all i can do is remove the millet and put proper food like fruits and hope for the best...

i dont know what else to do... 

i'll try to make a visit to the bird market tomorrow and hope i return in one piece considering the danger zone and all.  

thanks all


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

If your birds didn't drink the water they would have died from dehydration. They MUST be drinking. I know the medicine isn't for humans.. animal medicine isn't what is recommended. 
Fruit isn't everything they need. They can't live off of fruit. You need to give them all of their needs. I think they would survive better with the millet then just fruits. Cockatiels aren't big fruit eaters. You don't have anything else on the list? What about rice and cereal? Birds LOVE cereal.


You don't have a credit/debit card to order anything online?

Female cockatiels are quiet. It is the males who sing and whistle. You may hear a few chirps out of a female, but usually they don't make a sound.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Female cockatiels are quiet. It is the males who sing and whistle. You may hear a few chirps out of a female, but usually they don't make a sound.


i wish i had known that at the start.
apparently now my female has no issues. its just the way she is...

now i am just waiting for the male to adjust and start his symphony soon (i hope)


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't understand why you bought another cockatiel when you don't even know how to care for the one you had properly.

Please do NOT medicate the birds yourself.
And please get them proper things to eat. Google can do wonders.
You might think you're saving them, but not if you're not going to not feed them properly, not quarantine them, self-medicate them, etc etc etc.


----------



## cylent (Apr 8, 2009)

Olive_Juice:
Thanks for your concern
I took the birds in to a vet and he gave me medicine for them.
I appreciate your concern for them however i am not doing them any harm so theres absolutely no need to snap at me.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How would he have diagnosed it and given you medication so fast..? Usually it takes a while to get test results back from what I have heard. My birds honestly have never really been sick, so I don't have any experience. I've had these birds I have now for up to 9 years. Glad I haven't had any problems yet *knocks on wood*.
I hope you make the right choice and get the right feed for your birds.
Best of luck. I hope things get better in your area. Hope to see you more around the forum!


----------



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

pppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

ppppppppppppppp


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I deleted my post because I really don't care.

Good on you for giving such "great advice" just like what we were trying to do.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Try mixing the millet seed into things to encourage them to eat it. Scrambling it up with the eggs, for example.


----------



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

ppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mulga&Me, We all know where he is located and we understand that it is HARD, but when you acquire a pet it is like having a new child and you need to try everything in your power. Everyone here means best. I do wish my country.. well "president", didn't make any stupid move and enter anyone else's land. I personally don't keep up with the news but many people don't agree with policing the world... and the sad thing is, we don't even have much of a say in it. We want everyone out of there, and i'm praying we do leave very soon. I really don't agree with war. It is sickening. I haven't seen many images of what is going on, but I can only imagine. 
I hope everything gets better.. I really honestly do.
Cylent has stated that he did bring the birds to the vet. Obviously there was one around and I am glad he has found one.
I applaud him/her for finding one and doing what is best for his new babies. Everyone here I am sure is glad he put in the effort to ask about his birds. Many people would just ignore the symptoms and wouldn't even take the time to look it up on the internet.
We're just hoping everything else was taken into consideration.

Also, I hope you are able to send some seeds/food to Cylent! I think that is a *wonderful idea*.. I'm just not sure about legality issues.  
Cylent, if that is possible that would be awesome! You can plant a bunch of 'tiel healthy plants (inside or outside your home), have them grow, and keep them healthy. Even if Mulga&Me can't maybe you can get seeds from a local market. I'm not sure what plants are available around you. Maybe if you listed a bunch we could help you, like Mulga&Me asked! My birds LOVE picking at grass. 
Please keep us updated! I would love to hear how your babies are doing. I'm sure you will do what is best for them. 
Keep trying and never give up. It is so rewarding when they return the love to you. 

Regarding training your male,
Will your female eat millet out of your hand? If so, try putting your hand in the cage (not all the way so the male feels like he has somewhere to go and won't attack or flap around wildly). Your girl should step up onto your hand and eat. This may encourage the male to join her. Keep trying it and speak softly to them.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Cylent - I wasn't trying to snap at you. I realize it may be hard to get the proper things in order to take care of these birds, and I do believe you had the very best intentions in purchasing them...I was merely concerned that you did not know what "saving them" actually entailed. If you do the research and do your best, your birds will be fine.

Mulga&Me, Cylent has said where s/he's from so we're all aware. My primary concern wasn't even that he got the birds to a vet, just that he was feeding them to the best of her/his ability. Many of us reacted with frustration because Cylent did not seem to be taking our advice into consideration at all. If you notice, in the beginning all anyone did was give helpful advice...it was only when s/he went out and got another bird, even while suspecting the bird he had was sick, that people began getting frustrated. And we're all STILL trying to give Cylent advice, nobody has said "YOU'RE STUPID, WHY CAN'T YOU GET FRESH VEGGIES, GAHHH!!!" at him/her.

Anyway, this is a stupid debate. Cylent, I wish you the best of luck with your birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

olive juice said:


> Mulga&Me, Cylent has said where s/he's from so we're all aware. My primary concern wasn't even that he got the birds to a vet, just that he was feeding them to the best of her/his ability. Many of us reacted with frustration because Cylent did not seem to be taking our advice into consideration at all. If you notice, in the beginning all anyone did was give helpful advice...it was only when s/he went out and got another bird, even while suspecting the bird he had was sick, that people began getting frustrated. And we're all STILL trying to give Cylent advice, nobody has said "YOU'RE STUPID, WHY CAN'T YOU GET FRESH VEGGIES, GAHHH!!!" at him/her.
> 
> Anyway, this is a stupid debate. Cylent, I wish you the best of luck with your birds.


Maybe if he/she wasn't quick to jump down the throat and would have read the first two pages she/he would know them pages were pretty much full of people giving advice.

I hope Cylent's birds are okay, and it's good he got medication, so with luck it should be all better now!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe if you read very closely Mulga that you were the one being hostile and more than a tad rude and this is no place to hop on a political soap box and complain about what someone has done to someone elses country. You will find if you take the time to read the posts included on the board that Solace has some of the best information available along with Bea and Sue and that would be why they are moderators. Try to be a bit nicer in the future would you please you are annoying a lot of people on what is usually a fairly calm forum

Thank you very much 
Mikey


----------



## Mulga&Me (Mar 16, 2009)

ppppppppppppppppp


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Mulga&Me said:


> i have come from a position of encouragement to cylent - and asking questions relevant to the situation, not just the standard "how to care for your tiel" information that is useful to people in rich countries such as US, UK, Australia etc. that kind of information IS VERY USEFUL but in this specific case, it is not so applicable.


Umm..
You're not the only one who "came from a position of encouragement" and "asking questions relevant to the situation" in this thread.
To demonstate, here are some very relevant questions/tips asked/given within the first two pages of this thread:

_In the mean time, keep him warm & make sure he has fresh food and water.

Are his droppings any different than normal? Maybe miscolored, excessively watery?

You may want to check his poop is alright as well. Make sure his tail isn't bopping (moving back and forth)

Not sure what to do about there being no Vet around, makes it a lot harder and puts your bird in a hard situation not being able to be seen. Might want to ring around Pet Stores and ask.

Is that the only food you feed him?

Can you call the person you bought your Cockatiel from and ask what diet (brand of food) they were feeding your Cockatiel?_

This is before two pages had passed, mind you, and this is not even quoting all the useful bits of advice about nutrition commonly found in kitchens, links about how to identify sick birds, etc etc...much of which, I should point out, was posted by Solace. No, I had not read Solace's post before it'd been deleted, but before your post I feel as though the posts were focused on trying to help Cylent and his/her birds, and that is all.

Now, Cylent responded to very few of these questions, and came back with an "update" saying s/he had bought ANOTHER bird, when the one s/he had wasn't behaving or eating properly yet! It's nice that you can constantly come from a place where pats on the back and hugs are always given, but when a bunch of people are giving their best advice, just to feel as though it's being ignored, well, what do you expect? I do not think anyone in this thread was being overly harsh to Cylent, at all. I do not think anyone was being ignorant or rude to him/her.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

*applauds* i know i wasnt a part of this but as a person coming on to read it later what a load of drama!!!!!!!! we're here to give advice when asked.....if u cant offer an animal basic care u shouldnt be taking it in as ur not offering it any better a situation then the one it was in previously.....i support the other members and their advice because it was accurate and helpful....even still cylent doesnt have to take it.....but lets not forget...we are talking about BASIC care for an animal who relies on humans for care.....not radical strange care....normal everyday keep ur bird alive care.....oh i didnt mean to rant but this thread has made me so unimpressed.....we as members try to do our best to help and support cockatiel owners...and i can honestly say that for most of the ppl who posted on here.....when did it become about politics and not the animal's well being?????


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I was offended by one simple statement "US Greed" Well I do live in the US but don't have a greedy bone in my body. Trust me I didn't vote for Bush and I had nothing to do with the decision to invade Iraq. "US Greed" Is kind of a blanket statement that lumps us all rich or poor together. Now if you had said "Bush's Greed" I don't think there would have been anything there to argue with or get offended by. Believe me WE were being screwed by Bush as well.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow , and this is the reason people should not go out and buy an animal just because _"they can"

_living in any country that does not offer proper food for a animal is a good reason NOT to buy the animal not matter if its a cat, dog, fish, turtle, bird it doesn't matter- IF you can't go to a store and buy the proper food, cage,and everything else it needs then leave it where you found it.* You are not saving it* by buying it and then getting it home and attempting to feed it only millet and human food!Yes birds need SOME human food, The safe kind, Fruits - NOT so much they're high in sugar (natural sugar) , other foods yes but only certain foods can they eat daily and lettuce is not one of them, lettuce is nothing but water. 

Millet is actually high in vitamins and minerals but not to be the only food source. Just like seeds is not to be the only food source & Pellets isn't to be the only food source.

I think it's odd how people say 'the stores here doesn't sell pellets" (For an example) but yet i can go to other forums and people live in the same country (even the same area) and yet they have no trouble going to a store and buying pellets - Makes you wonder just how hard some people really look. 

Same with Avian vets" my town/area/country doesn't have an avian vet" - then some one posts Every avian vet in their area. - Again how hard did they really look if the next poster was able to post 5 or more Avian vets in that persons area 

and the pictures showed a very sick bird by the way. Not one just "settling in" 

and I have to agree getting another bird after you asked on here how to feed the 1st one and you obviously can't feed it correctly. wasn't a smart thing to do 

now you'll have 2 malnourished birds, guess you don't have to worry about double the vet bills since" there are not vets" yet within a very short time the birds"saw a vet was prescribed medicine" - This is not normal. So i see why it was questioned

and as for the Drama starter - really need to start reading threads from the 1st page ALL the way to the end. To understand what it's all about before Jumping down peoples throat for absolutely no reason! it was very obvious you only read some posts. or what you wanted to read and disregarded all the other posts. 

hey its grand you offer to send food to the person for their bird. BUT are you going to keep sending it for the next 20 years Since the country seems to sell no bird food at any pet store yet sells birds?

because it is obvious these birds will be living off of human food that is bad from them, unless your willing to jump in and send bags of bird food (the proper bird food not just seeds) for the next 20 plus years, Since cockatiels can live to be 25 when raised and fed correctly. what about toys? I'm sure those pet shops the birds came from that don't sell bird food don't sell toys, or Cuttle bones or mineral blocks either, Going to send all that and enough to last for the next 20 plus years?

again this is why people shouldn't go out on impulses and buy animals. Research them , make sure you are able to buy everything they need, cages, food, if your water is tainted got to buy bottled water or at least boil your tap water for 10 mins and let it cool compeltley before giving it to the animals. 

this is why animals do not live their entire life span that they can 

it's sad. and a bit pathetic that ALL the advice that was asked for was obvisouly and blanetly ignored


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> when did it become about politics and not the animal's well being?????


When they got on their high horse. 

ETA: I totally agree with you atv, but seriously, it's not going to change what he/she thinks.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Solace. said:


> When they got on their high horse.
> 
> ETA: I totally agree with you atv, but seriously, it's not going to change what he/she thinks.


yeah I know, but it's always worth a try :blush:


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I was offended by one simple statement "US Greed" Well I do live in the US but don't have a greedy bone in my body. Trust me I didn't vote for Bush and I had nothing to do with the decision to invade Iraq. "US Greed" Is kind of a blanket statement that lumps us all rich or poor together. Now if you had said "Bush's Greed" I don't think there would have been anything there to argue with or get offended by. Believe me WE were being screwed by Bush as well.


This bothered me as well, but I didn't really want to get into the politics of it.
However, I guess since we're in America and Cylent is in Iraq, we should suffer intense cultural guilt over a decision that our president made. And even though I was ten years old when this president came to office, I should feel guilty for my horribly greedy ways.

Mulga&Me, using the sweeping statement of "US greed" is more ignorant than anything else that's been said in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

cylent

go to the New Zealand embassy if you can or call and ask for Dr Trellor

she is there and a vet and very good with birds

although she is helping the UN she will and has seen pets

if that dont work call the UNHRC in Bahgdad and ask for her there

she is helping local farmers care for thier animals 

dunno what the program name is, sorry ( UN are funny about correct programme names i know)

if that fails contact the Aussie Military base and ask them to trace her if they can or get the number listed for "Vetenary emergency" out of the EC book ( emergency contacts)

but there is a vet there

also see if you can trace the avian vet from the old Bahgdad Zoo

he is still there apparently, when there i saw a doco about the zoo and this guy was the old avian vet ( mainly raptors i saw on the doco ) but a avian vet is a avian vet

hope this helps

good luck , 

jack


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well now there's some information for ya!!! well done Jack thanks for pointing him in the right direction. You could just be a life saver
Mikey


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

getting info in zones like bahgdad is hard

folks are scared to cross the street

getting a simple phone book may be a three trip experience if you dont know 

its a crazy place and hard to get a feel of for outsiders

i'm a military veteran so have practise in these things

plus i speak the language a bit

the what's and who's and why's

thats beyond my pay grade

three stripes is nothin

besides the main thing is to get the bird ( Pico) seen too 

and unless you've been in such a place and know how it all works ... 

its not that easy to do even simple things, like shop, go to work, or school

its nutz...

good luck Cylent

cheers

jack


----------

